# An Idea



## desiderata (Oct 5, 2016)

My wife and I work different shifts and don't see each other through the week. We communicate via text and email about our kids, work, finances, etc. Our relationship has been strained for a while and very strained recently and it can come out over the weekend or stay bottled up inside by not talking.
My idea is to have each of us keep a journal through the week of our thoughts, feelings, worries, joys, or whatever. These will be individual thoughts or those we have towards each other. We can then set aside a time on the weekend to share these thoughts with each other. My hope is to get a better understanding of each other and to let out and know what is going on each other's head and discuss our differences and embrace our commonalities.
What do you think?


----------



## MHealthJo (Oct 5, 2016)

That is a really excellent idea, Desiderata!

Go for it!


----------



## making_art (Oct 5, 2016)

I like it!


----------



## rdw (Oct 6, 2016)

That is a great idea!


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 11, 2016)

If one can talk openly about what each of you have written without emotions i guess coming into play  hard one to judge really but anything that can promote communication  i think is a good thing.


----------

